# Mugen discounts everyday until new year



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

Use the code "Countdown" and you'll get these discounts

13% - till December 19, 23:59
12% - till December 20, 23:59
11% - till December 21, 23:59
10% - till December 22, 23:59
9% - till December 23, 23:59
8% - till December 24, 23:59
7% - till December 25, 23:59
6% - till December 26, 23:59
5% - till December 27, 23:59
4% - till December 28, 23:59
3% - till December 29, 23:59
2% - till December 30, 23:59
1% - till December 31, 23:59

Not crazy good, but if you're already buying this can't hurt.

Mugen makes extended batteries for our phone in case you did not know.

I will have a review of their note 2 battery up in a couple weeks after testing.

Here is a link to that battery and back cover. 

They've assured me that NFC works so I assume their back cover has an NFC chip

(I don't make any money from this, just trying to help if anyone needs)


----------

